# Offspring of f1 cross hybrids (shadow panda x PRL)



## Lindy (28 May 2014)

These are some off the offspring if the above cross and also of my wine red taiwan. I recon all my taiwans are wine reds as while they look really dark there is red in there and that is how my adult wine red started out.





A hinimaru wine red 












Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 May 2014)

Sorry about the dirty glass 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 May 2014)

nice colour


----------



## Trevor Pleco (29 May 2014)

Great looking shrimp ! We don't get very high quality here in dark Africa, just B and A grade CRS if you are lucky and then you risk being arrested, as they are currently on the banned list or are black listed anyway, which does not stop of course many local aquarists from keeping them, so an entire shrimp underworld exists, cloak and dagger stuff, lol

Help me out, I see many folk have great CRS grades SS+ and higher, but I often see tank pics of them mixed with CBS, surely this is a no-no as they quickly interbreed and the grade drops or does it ?
OK I appreciate that CRS originally came from Bee (CBS) shrimp, but was keen to find out more...?


----------



## Lindy (29 May 2014)

They are the same species so shouldn't make any difference in grade. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Pleco (30 May 2014)

ok thanks, I had read that the with mixing Red and Black crystals the grade would start to drop and the black gene would also become more dominant..?


----------



## Lindy (30 May 2014)

I haven't noticed but then I'm not breeding highest grade.


----------



## Lindy (30 May 2014)

Looking to sell this colony, anyone interested? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

